# Allergies?



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

* Max was having a bout with what I perceived to be some sort of bug bites, fleas,fire ants, etc, I thought. I did not see any visible signs of biting critters so I was stumped. He got these nasty feeling bumps which you could feel under his skin for days and I started giving him benadryl.

In two days it was all gone.... My question is this.... could it be skin allergies, or some sort of allergy to grass? He`s an inside dog and isn`t out that much except to do his buisness. Do I keep giving him daily benadryl or just as needed?*


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

_Oops... sorry, I should have posted this under health... My bad._


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what you described sounds like hives, they are little bumps that appear all over the body. You did the right thing by treating with benadryl for a few days and then they disappear. The cause is a reaction to something that bit him, could have been and ant, spider, or any little critter that got the chance. 

Allergies to grass would be more of a rash not hives but I guess it could happen but you would have noticed that the first time and every time he came in contact with grass. Ants will give my dogs bumps like that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sure the bumps looked like this, I have had dogs also get hives that were as bigger than quarters these ones were about marble size.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

performance..... Thanks, that`s EXACTLY what they looked like.


----------

